# Premature Ovarian Aging/Diminished Ovarian Reserve



## SignoraL

Has anyone been diagnosed with Premature Ovarian Aging and Diminished Ovarian Reserve? I'm 30 years old and the RE that my DH and I are seeing diagnosed us last week. He said it's very likely that the other women in my family have had this (my mom, grandmother and great-grandmother all began menopause in their late 30s).

In order to improve the functioning of my ovaries and egg quality, I'm on a regimen of CoQ10, Isositol, Melatonin and L-Arginine. He also prescribed DHEA for me and Vitamin D (he said I was a little deficient). He also recommended acupuncture (his practice works with an acupuncturist). 

Did anyone's RE recommend any of these and did you see improvements? How long did it take before it took effect? Our RE said he's going to put me on this regimen for a couple of cycles to see if I improve and if we become pregnant and if not, we will be looking at IUI or IVF. 

I'd appreciate any advice you can give!


----------



## heavenly

SignoraL said:


> Has anyone been diagnosed with Premature Ovarian Aging and Diminished Ovarian Reserve? I'm 30 years old and the RE that my DH and I are seeing diagnosed us last week. He said it's very likely that the other women in my family have had this (my mom, grandmother and great-grandmother all began menopause in their late 30s).
> 
> In order to improve the functioning of my ovaries and egg quality, I'm on a regimen of CoQ10, Isositol, Melatonin and L-Arginine. He also prescribed DHEA for me and Vitamin D (he said I was a little deficient). He also recommended acupuncture (his practice works with an acupuncturist).
> 
> Did anyone's RE recommend any of these and did you see improvements? How long did it take before it took effect? Our RE said he's going to put me on this regimen for a couple of cycles to see if I improve and if we become pregnant and if not, we will be looking at IUI or IVF.
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice you can give!

Hi there, :hugs: Well I haven't been diagnosed with it yet........but at 46....it's pretty likely!! Getting my AMH results back this Monday.

I am already taking a shed load of stuff (check sig), and waiting to take DHEA because I need to know my AMH results first. I am starting acupuncture in April. 

I am sorry you got that news at such a young age, but on the flip side, you have found out now and have time to decide what you are going to do, and if the first course of action doesn't work, there will be other options.

I wish you loads of love and luck in your journey. xx


----------



## SignoraL

Thank you, heavenly. I appreciate your kind thoughts. Best of luck with all of your results! Love and luck to you, too! :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

And to you. :hugs:


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

Hi There! I am so sorry you got that diagnosis, I KNOW how hard it is to hear. I am still single and just turned 36 a couple of weeks ago. Last fall I decided I was ready to start trying to have a baby (with donor sperm) and went to a RE. He ran a million tests (including the clomid challenge) and told me I have Diminished Ovarian Reserve and that chances of me having my own baby (without Donor eggs) was less than 5%. I was DEVESTATED!!! I went back to my OB who was angry with the doctor because he didn't try anything other than clomid. She put me on Letrezole (femera) and I responded to that much better than the clomid. I just had my third IUI on Friday and am hoping this one works out timing wise. I have had 2-5 follicles each time on the letrezole. 

I am taking a few of the supplements you are and have been going to accupuncture wvery week. My accupuncturist has me taking wheat grass and spirila (sp) as well. I'm hoping it all works out for both of us!


----------



## SignoraL

Thank you, BabyOnMyOwn!!! I appreciate you sharing your experience with me! I just began acupuncture yesterday and loved it. I hope it will help. 

I'm glad that you sought your OB's opinion. That sounds completely irresponsible of the RE! I know you said you have done two IUIs already - did you go to a different RE? I hope that this time works out for you!!! Please keep in touch and let me know how it goes.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

SignoraL said:


> Thank you, BabyOnMyOwn!!! I appreciate you sharing your experience with me! I just began acupuncture yesterday and loved it. I hope it will help.
> 
> I'm glad that you sought your OB's opinion. That sounds completely irresponsible of the RE! I know you said you have done two IUIs already - did you go to a different RE? I hope that this time works out for you!!! Please keep in touch and let me know how it goes.

I have not been back to the RE at all. My OB has been doing everything. We decided we would try three medicated (with letrezole) IUI's before I would talk about going back to a different RE. I refuse to even go to the practice the other one worked in. He was too insensitive. If needed, I have a couple of friends who have used a WONDERFUL RE so I will go to him instead.


----------



## SignoraL

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> SignoraL said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, BabyOnMyOwn!!! I appreciate you sharing your experience with me! I just began acupuncture yesterday and loved it. I hope it will help.
> 
> I'm glad that you sought your OB's opinion. That sounds completely irresponsible of the RE! I know you said you have done two IUIs already - did you go to a different RE? I hope that this time works out for you!!! Please keep in touch and let me know how it goes.
> 
> I have not been back to the RE at all. My OB has been doing everything. We decided we would try three medicated (with letrezole) IUI's before I would talk about going back to a different RE. I refuse to even go to the practice the other one worked in. He was too insensitive. If needed, I have a couple of friends who have used a WONDERFUL RE so I will go to him instead.Click to expand...

Ugh, I'm so sorry that you had that experience! It's so tricky knowing who you can trust because we're very vunerable in some ways right now and it's tough to know what path to choose and who to believe.

Our RE was one that our friends went to (they became pregnant after their 2nd IVF cycle). I had read a great book called "Making Babies" about using a holistic approach when it comes to infertility and I was nervous at first that we'd get pushed into doing IVF (my mom had a friend who went to a different clinic and she was 39 but very healthy and she was treated like they were trying to fill their 35-39 quota - they really pushed her toward IVF - and lo and behold, she left the clinic and didn't go back and got pregnant naturally a few months later, after years of TTC). However, when we went in for our test results, our doctor told us that he prefers the holistic approach - diet, acupuncture, exercise, supplements, etc. and that made me feel much better. We're still open to IUI or IVF if we end up there, but I appreciated that he felt there are things we could fix in these next few months. 

Just out of curiosity - I see you're from Washington - D.C. or Washington state? I live in Virginia.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

I am from Washington State, ot DC. Where in Virginia are you? I lived in Springfield for awhile when I was growing up.  

I fully agree, we are more vulnerable at this point. I LOVE the accupuncturist I work with. She has given me things to eat and supplements and everything as well. I fully recommend all of it to anyone trying to get pregnant. 

Are you going to try to get pregnant at the same time as all the new changes (diet, supplements, etc) or are you going to wait a few months? My accupuncturist wanted me to wait, but my ob said she wanted to try three cycles then we can talk about something else. I decided that if this cycle doesn't work, I am going to take a break for a few months. I need to let some of the hormones out of my system. I go in tomorrow for my progesterone check and see how that's going. I'm (obviously) hoping that all went well and I'm pregnant, but we will see.


----------



## SignoraL

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> I am from Washington State, ot DC. Where in Virginia are you? I lived in Springfield for awhile when I was growing up.
> 
> I fully agree, we are more vulnerable at this point. I LOVE the accupuncturist I work with. She has given me things to eat and supplements and everything as well. I fully recommend all of it to anyone trying to get pregnant.
> 
> Are you going to try to get pregnant at the same time as all the new changes (diet, supplements, etc) or are you going to wait a few months? My accupuncturist wanted me to wait, but my ob said she wanted to try three cycles then we can talk about something else. I decided that if this cycle doesn't work, I am going to take a break for a few months. I need to let some of the hormones out of my system. I go in tomorrow for my progesterone check and see how that's going. I'm (obviously) hoping that all went well and I'm pregnant, but we will see.

I live in Centreville, so also in Fairfax County, but grew up in Fredericksburg. Where in Washington state do you live? I've only visited once to visit some friends in Olympia, but it was beautiful! 

My RE wanted us to take the next three cycles to try to get pregnant naturally (with the new diet, supplements, acupuncture, etc.) I might see if I can push it to four. Then if that doesn't work, he wants us to consider IUI or IVF. Since he said that either would be an option for us, my preference would be to do IUI. Our insurance doesn't cover infertility so we'd obviously be paying out of pocket. However, if we do have to do IVF, our RE has a payment plan where you get seven IVF cycles and if you don't succeed, you can get money back. 

That sounds like a good plan. I'll be praying that everything goes well for you tomorrow and that you are pregnant!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## SignoraL

Hey BabyOnMyOwn! I've been thinking of you! I hope that everything went okay with your progesterone check. 

I'm expecting AF any day now. I figured that this month may be a bust since I haven't been on my supplements and DHEA, or doing the acupuncture, for very long. But hopefully things will improve for the next few cycles.


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

SignoraL said:


> Hey BabyOnMyOwn! I've been thinking of you! I hope that everything went okay with your progesterone check.
> 
> I'm expecting AF any day now. I figured that this month may be a bust since I haven't been on my supplements and DHEA, or doing the acupuncture, for very long. But hopefully things will improve for the next few cycles.

Hi There! Unfortunately, this month was a no go for me. AF showed up yesterday. I pretty much expected it as my progesterone was really low last week. I am going to take a couple of months of to let my body get some of the hormones out of it and to let the acupuncture and supplements do all they can. I think I am going to go to an RE next month.

I hope all is going well with you!


----------



## SignoraL

BabyOnMyOwn said:


> SignoraL said:
> 
> 
> Hey BabyOnMyOwn! I've been thinking of you! I hope that everything went okay with your progesterone check.
> 
> I'm expecting AF any day now. I figured that this month may be a bust since I haven't been on my supplements and DHEA, or doing the acupuncture, for very long. But hopefully things will improve for the next few cycles.
> 
> Hi There! Unfortunately, this month was a no go for me. AF showed up yesterday. I pretty much expected it as my progesterone was really low last week. I am going to take a couple of months of to let my body get some of the hormones out of it and to let the acupuncture and supplements do all they can. I think I am going to go to an RE next month.
> 
> I hope all is going well with you!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry, BabyOnMyOwn. I hope you're doing okay. Sending you lots of :hugs: and prayers. I think you have a good plan for the future. I'll actually be doing the same thing. AF showed up on Monday. I kind of figured she would, as I've only been doing the DHEA and supplements for a few weeks and only did the acupuncture once. So hopefully we can improve together in the next few months.


----------



## chubbygirl

I often pop in here to see if I can bring some hope to ladies with premature ovarian failure as I was told the same thing last year and that I would need to adopt or use donor eggs to conceive at the age of 29. I went to acupuncture twice a week for 3 months and began my path to getting healthier - lots of supplements, exercise, yoga, no cold foods or drinks (warming up my uterus), tracking my cycles, taking ovulation tests, taking my temps, timing intercourse and within those 3 months I was pregnant! The doctor that told me I would need donor eggs was shocked and never thought it would last for me and was always negative. I'm happy to say I'm in my third trimester and I will never listen to a doctor again. Do your research and never give up!! Good luck and keep up the acupuncture! If you have any questions I'd be happy to help.


----------



## SignoraL

Thank you so much, chubbygirl!!! You definitely give us hope!!! Congrats on your pregnancy!!! When are you due?


----------



## BabyOnMyOwn

chubbygirl said:


> I often pop in here to see if I can bring some hope to ladies with premature ovarian failure as I was told the same thing last year and that I would need to adopt or use donor eggs to conceive at the age of 29. I went to acupuncture twice a week for 3 months and began my path to getting healthier - lots of supplements, exercise, yoga, no cold foods or drinks (warming up my uterus), tracking my cycles, taking ovulation tests, taking my temps, timing intercourse and within those 3 months I was pregnant! The doctor that told me I would need donor eggs was shocked and never thought it would last for me and was always negative. I'm happy to say I'm in my third trimester and I will never listen to a doctor again. Do your research and never give up!! Good luck and keep up the acupuncture! If you have any questions I'd be happy to help.


Thank you so much for your positive story! I have been doing acupuncture, temping, a bunch of supplements, yoga, and diet changes. I am going to a different RE next week because the first one I saw was AWFUL!! I'm hoping to hear something a little different!


----------



## Tarotempres

Ladies,

Thank you for this thread. My husband and I have been trying for 2 years now to get pregnant and I have been diagnosised with POA and DOR. We just did our first cycle of IVF but I only produced 2 eggs with infertility drugs and on DHEA. We did get pregnant but unfortunately it didn't last for long. I just feel like we are not trying everything we possibly can be doing and I don't want to use donor eggs which is the direction I feel like I am being pushed in. Can you guys share what you guys have been on and trying. Best of Luck to both of you.


----------



## SignoraL

Hi Tarotempres, I'm so sorry about your loss. :hugs: I was on DHEA too, but also CoQ10, Inositol, L.Arginine and Melatonin. I also did acupuncture and ate a mostly organic diet. I didn't get tons of eggs at my ER (just 9), but 8 were mature and 7 fertilized and then we had two - a blast and a morula. So we may not have gotten tons, but I believed that regimen helped a lot. I recommend chatting with your RE about these.Don't give up! If you ever have questions, please let me know. :hugs:


----------



## Toptack

Hi SignoraL, congrats on the BFP, I hope all is going well. Could I ask what dose of the supplements you were taking? We're just starting to try for baba no. 2, after being diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve first time round... No idea whether we'll have any luck, but I'd like to give ourselves the best possible chance. X


----------



## Tarotempres

Thank you. I am not giving up hope. I just feel like I could be doing more but I feel like I don't know where to turn. I have made appointments to interview two new doctors in hopes they will help me figure this all out. 

I joined weight watchers in january and have been sticking to plan very strictly and lost a lot of weight. I try to stay away from anything canned and try to eat more all natural foods. If there are any other suggestions you may have please do not hesitate. 

I truly appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## 2have4kids

SignoraL I've just read your post. Congratulations, i guess you're not sure if it's twins or a singleton yet? How exciting! I'm in the exact same shoes as you less the IVF part. I've got diminished reserve and got preggers naturally in sept. Was on all the supplements you listed + a few others, told by my docs NOT to bother with supplements but I truly believe they helped me with egg quality. The extra supplements I took were (vitex, EPO, C-at least 1000mg/day, NAC and resveratrol). Had I not got preggers we'd be doing IVF in Nov/Dec-flare protocol. 
Can I ask you, how many antral follies did they see on your u/s? We're almost going to be delivering at the same time. Yay baby! Who said miracles can't happen.


----------



## phrumkidost

Congrats 2have5kids! I am so happy for you! What an uplifting thread this is!


----------



## Mrs.R83

Hi Ladies! I'm late in this conversation, but hoping yall are still checking in. I'm 29 and recently learned I have a low ovarian reserve and would really like to avoid medical assistance. I've made the a list of all the vitamins you mentioned, but wanted to ask if you took these vitamins in addition to a prenatal? I'm currently taking a prescription prenatal and another supplement, Pregnitude, that my OBGYN gave me. 

Thanks a bunch! :) And any other advice is welcomed! I'm meeting with 2 RE's this week to get some more info and see what their options are.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Mrs R, I really think the DHEA (3months), CoQ10 (400-800mg/day) helped and Softcups really made the conceptions happen. Out of 15 months of ttc, last 4 with soft cups, 1 chemical, 1 pregnancy. 
Saying that I think I've m/c'd last night. So will be hoping to getmy cycle back ASAP or the next go.


----------



## SignoraL

Hey ladies, sorry it's taken me a while to answer these but I've tried my best. I hope these answers help. Praying for BFPs for everyone and healthy babies in our arms in 2013! 



Toptack said:


> Hi SignoraL, congrats on the BFP, I hope all is going well. Could I ask what dose of the supplements you were taking? We're just starting to try for baba no. 2, after being diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve first time round... No idea whether we'll have any luck, but I'd like to give ourselves the best possible chance. X

Thank you! I was on 25mg of DHEA (this was by prescription - I didn't get mine in a store b/c I was in a study) 3x a day, 400 mg of CoQ10 2x a day, 3 mg of Melatonin in the evening, 500 mg Inositol 3 tabs in the AM and 2 tabs in the PM, and 1000 mg L.Arginine 2x a day.

During the IVF cycle we added in 240 mg of Ginko 2x a day, 600 mg NAC 2x a day, and 800 mcg Folic Acid 2x a day plus a daily prenatal and 1 baby aspirin (the latter helps with the lining quality). I was also on a few other drugs to aid with implantation and prevent OHSS.

Please note that everything was prescribed by my doc though. This is the regimen he chose to put me on and I didn't take any of these without him telling me to. I was on the supplements in the first paragraph (along with acupuncture and organic diet for six months or eight cycles (my doc initially thought we might be able to conceive on our own, but b/c of the history of very early menopause in my family, we decided not to wait any longer and do IVF). I truly believe all of that prep improved my egg quality, as we got 9 eggs (we knew we wouldn't get a lot), but 8 were mature and 7 fertilized and we were able to do a 5 day transfer with one perfect blast and one morula. I lucked out during my IVF cycle b/c I didn't end up having any mood swings as a result of the injections but I also tried my best to stay calm and positive (which is surprising, as I tend to worry and am a bit more pessamistic). I think that helped to though.



Tarotempres said:


> Thank you. I am not giving up hope. I just feel like I could be doing more but I feel like I don't know where to turn. I have made appointments to interview two new doctors in hopes they will help me figure this all out.
> 
> I joined weight watchers in january and have been sticking to plan very strictly and lost a lot of weight. I try to stay away from anything canned and try to eat more all natural foods. If there are any other suggestions you may have please do not hesitate.
> 
> I truly appreciate everyone's help.

I'm sorry about your first IVF cycle. I hope you find a doctor you like and can get on the right path for you. I also did acupuncture, which I believe helped a lot. We also switched all our household cleaners to Eco-friendly ones and my beauty products and shampoo and conditioner as well.



Mrs.R83 said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm late in this conversation, but hoping yall are still checking in. I'm 29 and recently learned I have a low ovarian reserve and would really like to avoid medical assistance. I've made the a list of all the vitamins you mentioned, but wanted to ask if you took these vitamins in addition to a prenatal? I'm currently taking a prescription prenatal and another supplement, Pregnitude, that my OBGYN gave me.
> 
> Thanks a bunch! :) And any other advice is welcomed! I'm meeting with 2 RE's this week to get some more info and see what their options are.

I did take a prenatal in addition to all of the other supplements. Good luck with meeting the REs! Good luck!



2have4kids said:


> Hi Mrs R, I really think the DHEA (3months), CoQ10 (400-800mg/day) helped and Softcups really made the conceptions happen. Out of 15 months of ttc, last 4 with soft cups, 1 chemical, 1 pregnancy.
> Saying that I think I've m/c'd last night. So will be hoping to getmy cycle back ASAP or the next go.

Praying for you, 2have4kids. :hugs:


----------

